

IdeaTin Podcast Episode 1 - HN-Related Podcast - marcamillion
http://ideatin.com/

======
duck
First, good job getting it released and the video issue wasn't really a big
deal. I think instead of 45+ minutes though it needs to be like 10 minutes max
and be a real fast overview of the past week. As is, I don't really see any
value added, as it is basically just like another comment on the article that
I can't up/down vote.

Also, one thing I would recommend doing is linking to all the stories so that
someone can quickly get access to them.

~~~
marcamillion
So @ 10 minutes, do you think I should still do co-hosts?

Also...I did link to the stories, on the actual page with the podcast:
<http://ideatin.com/2010/05/ideatin-podcast-episode-1/> :)

~~~
duck
Ah, I never went to that page.

Rather than a co-host, how about more of an interview with HN folks? Find out
about their work/projects/ideas. Maybe mix it up some and do different things
until you find what people like. If the content is good and worth the time,
then it doesn't really matter who is presenting it to me.

~~~
marcamillion
Hrmm....that's interesting.

Maybe I can have two streams...the news version (with perhaps just me alone)
and the interview version discussing what they are working on.

Sounds good.

Would you be interested?

~~~
one010101
I am!

------
metachris
Not bad... it's a bit lengthy though.

I'd suggest to cut it to 10 - 15 minutes, and also to distill the core of the
discussions on HN instead of chatting about your own opinions. Also cut out
the first 70 seconds where you apologize and rather explain what you are going
to talk about.

And you might consider to record the audio of both persons on separate tracks
and to balance them properly. In this video one speaker is twice as loud as
the other.

Good luck and enjoy working on your next ones!

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks metachris.

I am using pretty trivial software at the moment. Don't think I can separate
the tracks like that just yet. Maybe in the future, I will be able to do
something like that.

If I cut it to 10 - 15 mins, and distill the core of the discussions, do I
need a co-host then?

The idea behind the co-host was to get different perspectives. If we are just
distilling it down to the discussion threads on HN alone, then I am struggling
to see the point of a co-host there.

Thoughts?

~~~
one010101
I don't see a need for a co-host. I used to produce a half-hour weekly program
in a similar interview format. Changing hosts mid-stream would have seemed
artificial and disturbing.

~~~
marcamillion
Fair enough one010101...I am attempting a slightly different format - as you
now know :)

So we will see how that turns out.

------
marcamillion
After much work, and haggling with video compression tools and the like...I
finally got it up.

Look forward to all the feedback that you guys can give me to make the entire
show better.

Also looking for co-hosts for the upcoming weeks (especially this week coming
up). You can either email me directly: marc {at} ideatin, or use the contact
form on the site.

Thanks.

------
bgkittrell
I just wanted to say that both of you guys have wonderful window treatments.

Seriously though, Great Job.

------
joshowens
Nice job on launching this!

